# Baking Soda and Active Carbon



## MootPointBlank (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere else, but has anyone tried using baking soda to make an air scrubber or at least tried to mix it with active carbon to see if there's any advantage?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't. Have you? If so, what were your results?


----------



## MootPointBlank (Oct 5, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I haven't. Have you? If so, what were your results?



I haven't tried it but it seems reasonable, at least as an additive to carbon, since it seems to cost a fraction of what carbon does. Just curious as I'm considering my odor management options.


----------



## Tater (Oct 8, 2008)

I doubt it will work on any decent sized grow.  If you added it to carbon you would be reducing its effectiveness by limiting the surface area the air has to flow over.  Baking soda belongs in cookies and in your fridge.  But don't take my word for it.  Take a look, its in a book, its reading rainbow!


----------



## MootPointBlank (Oct 9, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> I doubt it will work on any decent sized grow.  If you added it to carbon you would be reducing its effectiveness by limiting the surface area the air has to flow over.  Baking soda belongs in cookies and in your fridge.  But don't take my word for it.  Take a look, its in a book, its reading rainbow!



Righteous! I love that show. Thanks for the insight.

*Butterfly in the sky, I can go twice as high
Take a look, it's in a book - Reading Rainbow.

I can go anywhere!
Friends to know and ways to grow - Reading Rainbow.

I can be anything!
Take a look, it's in a book - Reading Rainbow.

Reading Rainbow, Reading Rainbow, Reading Rainbow, Reading Rainbow!*


----------



## Pinero06 (Oct 11, 2008)

MootPointBlank said:
			
		

> Righteous! I love that show. Thanks for the insight.
> 
> *Butterfly in the sky, I can go twice as high
> Take a look, it's in a book - Reading Rainbow.
> ...



lol at you going all out quoting reading rainbow

but anyway on my behalf i shouldnt worry that much on smell scent off of 1 plant becuz i can get 6 ounces off 1 with alot of lst


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 15, 2008)

Air-flow would likely be severely impeded.. And ** tends to solidify in even remotely humid conditions..  Anything you can pack together is a pretty bad choice for air filtration..

Edit: Wow, thats some hilarious censorship!  The ** was the initials of baking soda..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 15, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> I doubt it will work on any decent sized grow. If you added it to carbon you would be reducing its effectiveness by limiting the surface area the air has to flow over. Baking soda belongs in cookies and in your fridge. But don't take my word for it. Take a look, its in a book, its reading rainbow!


whats that you say Data, i mean Lamar?


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 15, 2008)

Actually you're wrong on both points Star Trek..  Data was played by Brent Spiner, and Reading Rainbow guy/Geordi was Levar Burton..


----------



## Tater (Oct 20, 2008)

Ha hilarious.  I love when messed up stuff happens when your high.


----------

